# Forse non dovevo...



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Come (forse) tutti saprete, la vicenda con la mia vicina di casa è terminata dopo quasi tre mesi. In realtà ha voluto lei interrompere la storia: troppo pignolo, troppo preciso per i suoi gusti. Esigevo troppo e lei, per il modo d'essere non riusciva a dare. Mettiamola così, per semplificare.
Custodivo sopra il mio armadio (in attesa d'appenderlo) un quadro che lei aveva dipinto in una settimana (lei, onestamente è un artista non solo del 'trucco&parrucco' ma anche nel dipingere-decorare). Un quadro che rispecchiava il mio colore preferito, l'azzurro (spiaggia, mare, cielo) e la mia passione (in cielo aveva posto un aereo ed una mongolfiera). Con la 'spuma' per fare le nuvole tridimensionali si era persino rovinata i capelli, dovendoli tagliare parecchio per rimediare. Dietro al quadro (che sarebbe stato il regalo per i due mesi) c'era una frase del tipo: 'Che il nostro volo non abbia mai fine'...qualcosa di simile.
Mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli ed ho voluto restituirglielo, comunicandoglielo tramite sms. Lei annuiva ed ho deciso di prenderlo e recapitarglielo personalmente, ma senza scendere ed entrare in casa sua, bensì attendendola una mattina fuori dal negozio. Quella mattina, prendo la scala, prendo il quadro, lo riguardo, riguardo la frase e... i nervi sono saltati, tra una lacrima e l'altra.
Scendo al -1, ove abbiamo i box, lo appoggio al muro e l'ho spaccato in due con un forte calcione. L'ho rimesso nella tela che lo avvolgeva, in una borsa e glie l'ho consegnato. Lei mi ha detto: 'Potevi tenerlo'. Io, non ho detto una parola.
Forse non dovevo, ma quella frase (quella scritta dietro il quadro, aggiunta a tanti altri particolari che non vi elenco, perchè già mi sto tanto dilungando) mi ha mandato in bestia: è proprio vero che c'è gente che certi termini li utilizza a vanvera.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Come (forse) tutti saprete, la vicenda con la mia vicina di casa è terminata dopo quasi tre mesi. In realtà ha voluto lei interrompere la storia: troppo pignolo, troppo preciso per i suoi gusti. Esigevo troppo e lei, per il modo d'essere non riusciva a dare. Mettiamola così, per semplificare.
> Custodivo sopra il mio armadio (in attesa d'appenderlo) un quadro che lei aveva dipinto in una settimana (lei, onestamente è un artista non solo del 'trucco&parrucco' ma anche nel dipingere-decorare). Un quadro che rispecchiava il mio colore preferito, l'azzurro (spiaggia, mare, cielo) e la mia passione (in cielo aveva posto un aereo ed una mongolfiera). Con la 'spuma' per fare le nuvole tridimensionali si era persino rovinata i capelli, dovendoli tagliare parecchio per rimediare. Dietro al quadro (che sarebbe stato il regalo per i due mesi) c'era una frase del tipo: 'Che il nostro volo non abbia mai fine'...qualcosa di simile.
> Mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli ed ho voluto restituirglielo, comunicandoglielo tramite sms. Lei annuiva ed ho deciso di prenderlo e recapitarglielo personalmente, ma senza scendere ed entrare in casa sua, bensì attendendola una mattina fuori dal negozio. Quella mattina, prendo la scala, prendo il quadro, lo riguardo, riguardo la frase e... i nervi sono saltati, tra una lacrima e l'altra.
> Scendo al -1, ove abbiamo i box, lo appoggio al muro e l'ho spaccato in due con un forte calcione. L'ho rimesso nella tela che lo avvolgeva, in una borsa e glie l'ho consegnato. Lei mi ha detto: 'Potevi tenerlo'. Io, non ho detto una parola.
> ...


 Appendi uno specchio.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

hai ragione. Non dovevi


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

Boh , ci sta che ad un certo punto l'emotività salti fuori .
Ora come stai ?


PS : buongiorno lattughine domenicali


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Boh , ci sta che ad un certo punto l'emotività salti fuori .
> Ora come stai ?
> 
> 
> PS : *buongiorno lattughine domenicali *




















della lattughina non me l'aveva mai dato nessuno


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> della lattughina non me l'aveva mai dato nessuno


è fresca , fa bene , ha un buon sapore e non fa ingrassare


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione. Non dovevi


Concordo. Però vedì, Asu, faciamo sempre in fretta a giudicare le reazioni delle persone... quasi semnza mai tener conto del perchè uno ha una determinata reazione.
In modo COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSO, mi sembra di sentire al tiggì quando un gioielliere spara a chi lo ha appena rapinato.
Possibile che si debba sempre annuire? Si, ok, il mio gesto non è servito a nulla (anche perchè, naturalmente tutti i suoi familiari ed amici sapranno che sono io il cattivo... quello che ha persino spaccato un quadro regalo)... forse è stato un momento di rabbia: quella frase era scritta tanto per dire... una semplice fottutissima teoria (quando la pratica è stata diversa).
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo. Però vedì, Asu, faciamo sempre in fretta a giudicare le reazioni delle persone... quasi semnza mai tener conto del perchè uno ha una determinata reazione.
> In modo COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSO, mi sembra di sentire al tiggì quando un gioielliere spara a chi lo ha appena rapinato.
> Possibile che si debba sempre annuire? Si, ok, il mio gesto non è servito a nulla (anche perchè, naturalmente tutti i suoi familiari ed amici sapranno che sono io il cattivo... quello che ha persino spaccato un quadro regalo)... forse è stato un momento di rabbia: quella frase era scritta tanto per dire... una semplice fottutissima teoria (quando la pratica è stata diversa).
> Marco


 Marco ma tu autocritica...mai?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Boh , ci sta che ad un certo punto l'emotività salti fuori .
> Ora come stai ?
> 
> 
> PS : buongiorno lattughine domenicali


Sto piuttosto bene, sto frequentando un altra donna da due giorni... ma aprirò un 3d apposito.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo. Però vedì, Asu, faciamo sempre in fretta a giudicare le reazioni delle persone... quasi semnza mai tener conto del perchè uno ha una determinata reazione.
> In modo COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSO, mi sembra di sentire al tiggì quando un gioielliere spara a chi lo ha appena rapinato.
> Possibile che si debba sempre annuire? Si, ok, il mio gesto non è servito a nulla (anche perchè, naturalmente tutti i suoi familiari ed amici sapranno che sono io il cattivo... quello che ha persino spaccato un quadro regalo)... forse è stato un momento di rabbia: quella frase era scritta tanto per dire... una semplice fottutissima teoria (quando la pratica è stata diversa).
> Marco


non lo dicevo per accusarti anche perchè parli con una che si rovina la vita a furia di reazioni del genere.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è che non ti è servito a un cazzo.
e non sono affatto convinta che la frase fosse scritta tanto per dire.
Le cose mutano, cambiano..anzi, siamo noi che le facciamo mutare e cambiare. Noi in toto però. Non ha senso dare sempre la colpa agli altri.
Sono assolutamente convinta che se tu prendessi la vita e quel che viene con un po' più di umiltà e fatalismo le cose ti andrebbero molto meglio.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Marco ma tu autocritica...mai?


Devo autocriticarmi quando lei mi metteva dietro, sempre dietro i suoi amici? Ma chi correva nel momento del bisogno ero io, solo io, semplicemente io.
P/R, chi scrive non è un santo, di certo, ma non mi sento di auto-esaminarmi per cose che davvero non mi riguardano.
P/R, non sono di certo l'unico al mondo a comportarmi così, ma tu NON hai la MINIMA idea di come metto sul piedistallo le donne... di cosa faccio per loro... e la prendo sempre nel c..o!
Marco


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Devo autocriticarmi quando lei mi metteva dietro, sempre dietro i suoi amici? Ma chi correva nel momento del bisogno ero io, solo io, semplicemente io.
> P/R, chi scrive non è un santo, di certo, ma non mi sento di auto-esaminarmi per cose che davvero non mi riguardano.
> P/R, non sono di certo l'unico al mondo a comportarmi così, ma tu NON hai la MINIMA idea di come metto sul piedistallo le donne... di cosa faccio per loro... e la prendo sempre nel c..o!
> Marco


cambia allora no?
metterle TUTTE sul piedistallo è assolutamente svilire il senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Devo autocriticarmi quando lei mi metteva dietro, sempre dietro i suoi amici? Ma chi correva nel momento del bisogno ero io, solo io, semplicemente io.
> P/R, chi scrive non è un santo, di certo, ma non mi sento di auto-esaminarmi per cose che davvero non mi riguardano.
> P/R, non sono di certo l'unico al mondo a comportarmi così, ma tu NON hai la MINIMA idea di come metto sul piedistallo le donne... di cosa faccio per loro... e la prendo sempre nel c..o!
> Marco


 Ammesso che sia vero che le metti sul piedistallo lo potresti fare anche solo per poter poi dire che ti hanno deluso e aver motivo di disprezzarle.
In realtà tu una donna e una relazione seria non la vuoi.
Vai ancora in psicoterapia?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo dicevo per accusarti anche perchè parli con una che si rovina la vita a furia di reazioni del genere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già, noi in toto... ma io che c'entro? Le ho solo detto che doveva darsi una regolata con gli amici e che non potevo venire sempre dopo di loro, anche se amici decennali.
'Marco, ho sentito i miei amici: stasera vanno a Milano...sei invitato anche tu naturalmente'.
'Topo, domenica i miei amici vanno al lago: se non lavori vieni anche tu?'
'Tesoro, ho cercato di contattarti ma non hi potuto rispondere. Ho sentito Mauro (un suo caro amico) e l'ho invitato a cena...vieni anche tu, naturalmente!'
Asu, ti sembra sia possibile una simile cosa?
E puoi definirla anche colpa mia?
Marco


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Mare, cielo, mongolfiera... forse hai fatto bene a renderlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Già, noi in toto... ma io che c'entro? Le ho solo detto che doveva darsi una regolata con gli amici e che non potevo venire sempre dopo di loro, anche se amici decennali.
> 'Marco, ho sentito i miei amici: stasera vanno a Milano...sei invitato anche tu naturalmente'.
> 'Topo, domenica i miei amici vanno al lago: se non lavori vieni anche tu?'
> 'Tesoro, ho cercato di contattarti ma non hi potuto rispondere. Ho sentito Mauro (un suo caro amico) e l'ho invitato a cena...vieni anche tu, naturalmente!'
> ...


Ma tu volevi che in due o tre mesi lei facesse terra bruciata per uno che che non voleva entrare nella sua vita e che non ha esitato un attimo lasciandola di fare qualcosa che le facesse male?
Ha fatto bene a tenersi amici che non l'abbandonano.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia vero che le metti sul piedistallo lo potresti fare anche solo per poter poi dire che ti hanno deluso e aver motivo di disprezzarle.
> In realtà tu una donna e una relazione seria non la vuoi.
> Vai ancora in psicoterapia?


Per me la donna è la cosa più bella che Dio abbia mai creato e va venerata. Ben per questo, metto sul piedistallo anco una semplice amica. A maggior ragione una morosa.
Una relazione seria la voglio eccome ma a quanto pare scelgo di relazionarmi seriamente con persone che non vogliono la stessa cosa.
Si, si, vado ancora dallo strizzacervelli.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mare, cielo, mongolfiera... forse hai fatto bene a renderlo


Questo l'avevo pensato anch'io ...anche per le nuvole schiumose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per me la donna è la cosa più bella che Dio abbia mai creato e va venerata. Ben per questo, metto sul piedistallo anco una semplice amica. A maggior ragione una morosa.
> Una relazione seria la voglio eccome ma a quanto pare scelgo di relazionarmi seriamente con persone che non vogliono la stessa cosa.
> Si, si, vado ancora dallo strizzacervelli.
> Air


 Cosa ti ha detto rispetto a questo tuo "elevare" le donne e alle tue scelte?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu volevi che in due o tre mesi lei facesse terra bruciata per uno che che non voleva entrare nella sua vita e che non ha esitato un attimo lasciandola di fare qualcosa che le facesse male?
> *Ha fatto bene a tenersi amici che non l'abbandonano*.


Si, per ora, solo perchè sono tutti zitelloni e zitellone quanto lei e con la sua stessa mentalità, ove le cose importanti della vita sono gli amici, la discoteca, il prendere il sole, la pizzata, il week end etc.
Quando qualcuno di loro si fidanzerà (ed è già successo) e sceglierà di dare priorita al partner, vedremo quanto i suoi amici non l'abbandoneranno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, per ora, solo perchè sono tutti zitelloni e zitellone quanto lei e con la sua stessa mentalità, ove le cose importanti della vita sono gli amici, la discoteca, il prendere il sole, la pizzata, il week end etc.
> Quando qualcuno di loro si fidanzerà (ed è già successo) e sceglierà di dare priorita al partner, vedremo quanto i suoi amici non l'abbandoneranno.


 Per ora ...sono più affidabili di te che l'hai messa su un piedistalo per poterle tirare le uova.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha detto rispetto a questo tuo "elevare" le donne e alle tue scelte?


Per farla breve, non riesco ad interrompere in tempo un rapporto quando m'accordo che sto con una persona che non fa per noi: questo è per il non affrontare il senso d'abbandono. Mi faccio andar bene assurde storie pur di non stare solo, pur di provare quelle sensazioni che solo chi è in coppia può provare.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per farla breve, non riesco ad interrompere in tempo un rapporto quando m'accordo che sto con una persona che non fa* per noi*: questo è per il non affrontare il senso d'abbandono. Mi faccio andar bene assurde storie pur di non stare solo, pur di provare quelle sensazioni che solo chi è in coppia può provare.
> Marco












  tu manzo, perfect, pinolalavatrice, ecc...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, per ora, solo perchè sono tutti zitelloni e zitellone quanto lei e con la sua stessa mentalità, ove le cose importanti della vita sono gli amici, la discoteca, il prendere il sole, la pizzata, il week end etc.
> Quando qualcuno di loro si fidanzerà (ed è già successo) e sceglierà di dare priorita al partner, vedremo quanto i suoi amici non l'abbandoneranno.


Sai qual'e' il tuo problema Marcolino?  Siccome le tue priorita' son matrimonio e figli_ le applichi _a tutte le donne che incontri senza chiederti se a queste possa effettivamente fregare qualcosa o condividere le tue priorita'.

Il quadro hai fatto bene a renderlo... mi sapeva di patetico, la dedica poi ... non riesco a capire come alla gente cali in mente di scrivere certe cazzate


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per ora ...sono più affidabili di te che l'hai messa su un piedistalo per poterle tirare le uova.


Eh, P/R, quanto sei convinta di ciò...
Però è stato il Marco che è stato chiamato da lei, quando stava male ed io ero in briefing e mi sono precipitato a casa per starle vicino... non sono stati i suoi amici.
Dammi pure del coglione, P/R, ma non dire che volevo tirarle le uova... sono glo amici a volergliele tirare... ma forse rimane più impresso un amico che t'invita in discoteca piuttosto che un compagno che corre a a casa perchè stai male.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai qual'e' il tuo problema Marcolino?  Siccome le tue priorita' son matrimonio e figli_ le applichi _a tutte le donne che incontri senza chiederti se a queste possa effettivamente fregare qualcosa o condividere le tue priorita'.
> 
> Il quadro hai fatto bene a renderlo... mi sapeva di patetico, la dedica poi ... non riesco a capire come alla gente cali in mente di scrivere certe cazzate


perchè patetico???
a me l'idea che abbia dipinto qualcosa per lui, pensando a lui pare carina.
poi se dovessimo frenarci ogni frase anche scema che ci viene in mente quando stiamo con qualcuno non si direbbe più un cazzo per paura di pentirsene o che ci venga rinfacciata.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tu manzo, perfect, pinolalavatrice, ecc...


Sono solo capace di fare il coglione clonandomi. Per il resto non so farmi rispettare da una donna che sia una.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Sai qual'e' il tuo problema Marcolino? Siccome le tue priorita' son matrimonio e figli le applichi a tutte le donne che incontri senza chiederti se a queste possa effettivamente fregare qualcosa o condividere le tue priorita'.*
> 
> Il quadro hai fatto bene a renderlo... mi sapeva di patetico, la dedica poi ... non riesco a capire come alla gente cali in mente di scrivere certe cazzate


Non è che sei il mio psicoterapeuta che quando mi assiste si traveste?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè patetico???
> a me l'idea che abbia dipinto qualcosa per lui, pensando a lui pare carina.
> poi se dovessimo frenarci ogni frase anche scema che ci viene in mente quando stiamo con qualcuno non si direbbe più un cazzo per paura di pentirsene o che ci venga rinfacciata.


Patetica perche' non credo sia sentita.

Credo che sia opportuno pesare cio' che si dice, perche' qualcuno potrebbe prendere le parole sul serio e poi starci male come Marco.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono solo capace di fare il coglione clonandomi. Per il resto non so farmi rispettare da una donna che sia una.


si avvisa l'utente airforever che sta raggiungendo il limite massimo di cazzate giornaliere consentite


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Patetica perche' non credo sia sentita.
> 
> Credo che sia opportuno pesare cio' che si dice, perche' qualcuno potrebbe prendere le parole sul serio e poi starci male come Marco.


ok ma stiam parlando di trentenni non di ragazzini


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè patetico???
> a me l'idea che abbia dipinto qualcosa per lui, pensando a lui pare carina.
> poi se dovessimo frenarci ogni frase anche scema che ci viene in mente quando stiamo con qualcuno non si direbbe più un cazzo per paura di pentirsene o che ci venga rinfacciata.


Asu, se avesse evitato quella cazzolina di frase e si fosse dedicata più alla pratica che alla teoria, sarebbe stato meglio.
Ti ricordo che scoprii un tradimento pochi minuti dopo aver ricevuto una telefonata ed sms mielosi.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asu, se avesse evitato quella cazzolina di frase e *si fosse dedicata più alla pratica che alla teoria,* sarebbe stato meglio.
> Ti ricordo che scoprii un tradimento pochi minuti dopo aver ricevuto una telefonata ed sms mielosi.


puoi dire la stessa cosa di te?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok ma stiam parlando di trentenni non di ragazzini


Appunto, a 30anni si spera che una frase sia coerente con la realtà...ma se me la scrivi oggi e tra 10 mi molli, hai solo 30anni sulla carta d'identità ma non nel cervello


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> puoi dire la stessa cosa di te?


Si!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Appunto, a 30anni si spera che una frase sia coerente con la realtà...ma se me la scrivi oggi e tra 1o mi molli, hai olo 30anni sulla carta d'identità ma non nel cervello


allo stesso modo in cui tu, trentenne, dovresti essere in grado di distinguere  una cazzo di frase buttata lì tanto per dire da una seria

ot avete notato che la faccina lilla s'intona una meraviglia alla mia vestina??


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allo stesso modo in cui tu, trentenne, dovresti essere in grado di distinguere una cazzo di frase buttata lì tanto per dire da una seria


Hai ragione, ma quando io dico una frase è perchè proviene dal mio cuore... ed il mio sbaglio è quello di pensare che tutti siano come me.
Proietto il mio 'io' sulle donne: questo è il mio sbaglio.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok ma stiam parlando di trentenni non di ragazzini


Appunto... la frase dietro il quadro e' adolescenziale, soprattutto negli intenti, come ha dimostrato.

I trentenni le parole a vanvera potrebbero (dovrebbero) risparmiarsele.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma quando io dico una frase è perchè proviene dal mio cuore... ed il mio sbaglio è quello di pensare che tutti siano come me.
> Proietto il mio 'io' sulle donne: questo è il mio sbaglio.


io ho detto cose che provavo veramente per cui oggi mi viene un po' da ridere.
Non per questo non le sentivo


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allo stesso modo in cui tu, trentenne, dovresti essere in grado di distinguere  una cazzo di frase buttata lì tanto per dire da una seria
> 
> *ot avete notato che la faccina lilla s'intona una meraviglia alla mia vestin*a??



Si e sono commossa!


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto... la frase dietro il quadro e' adolescenziale, soprattutto negli intenti, come ha dimostrato.
> 
> I trentenni le parole a vanvera potrebbero (dovrebbero) risparmiarsele.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e sono commossa!


capretta, almeno tu cogli queste eleganti sfumature


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


>


Si ma anche tu hai la tua percentuale di colpa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Appunto, a 30anni si spera che una frase sia coerente con la realtà...ma se me la scrivi oggi e tra 1o mi molli, hai olo 30anni sulla carta d'identità ma non nel cervello


 Se tu fai una ricerca sul forum di quel che ti avevamo detto un anno fa o due anni fa o tre anni fa puoi vedere che anche persone diverse ti hanno detto la stessa cosa di donne diverse.
Questo significa che possono esserci solo quattro possibilità:
a) scegli sempre lo stesso tipo di donna che è sicuramente superficiale e te lo dimostra con la facilità sessuale e/o relazionale (ti amo entro 48h)
b) tu appari diverso da quel che sei a loro
c) tu razionalmente dici di volere una relazione stabile, in realtà non la vuoi e inconsciamente provochi situazioni o interpreti le situazioni in modo tale da giustificare poi il disprezzo, non solo la fine della storia.
Del resto tu disprezzi le donne in generale e solo la prescelta la elevi temporaneamente sopra la melma, per ributtarcela (anche con gesti indegni. Veri e fantasticati non sarebbe diverso) appena tradisce le tue aspettative.
d) tu interpreti e quindi ci racconti ogni storia entro gli stessi schemi perché non sai vederne altri o non vuoi vederne altri.


Io sarei per la c.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

E)
ti tocchi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma quando io dico una frase è perchè proviene dal mio cuore... ed il mio sbaglio è quello di pensare che tutti siano come me.
> *Proietto il mio 'io' sulle donne*: questo è il mio sbaglio.








Esatto chi disprezzi in realtà è te stesso!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esatto chi disprezzi in realtà è te stesso!


Lo penso anche io.

Magari dispezzo e'un po'forte... pero' credo che Marco abbia un'idea di se che non coincide con chi e'lui realmente. Si e' creato degli standard per se stesso troppo alti che non riesce a sostenere. Da qui il disprezzo e il senso di fallimento.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Magari dispezzo e'un po'forte... pero' credo che Marco abbia un'idea di se che non coincide con chi e'lui realmente. Si e' creato degli standard per se stesso troppo alti che non riesce a sostenere. Da qui il disprezzo e il senso di fallimento.


Difficile farvi cambiare idea, rinuncio.
Io ho solo rispettato la cronologia della vita e dato importanza alle cose in base al'età.
Per me gli standard sono standards, non me li sono creati.
Ad 1 mese cercavo la tetta di mia madre, a 6 il ciuccio, a 14 anni il motorino ed a 16 la moto, amici in primis. A 18 la macchina, amici in primis. Passati i 20 le fidanzatine. A 26 l'intento fallito di creare famiglia. A quasi 34 cerco una donna di fatto, non solo che sia nata negli anni '70.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Difficile farvi cambiare idea, rinuncio.
> Io ho solo rispettato la cronologia della vita e dato importanza alle cose in base al'età.
> Per me gli standard sono standards, non me li sono creati.
> Ad 1 mese cercavo la tetta di mia madre, a 6 il ciuccio, a 14 anni il motorino ed a 16 la moto, amici in primis. A 18 la macchina, amici in primis. Passati i 20 le fidanzatine. A 26 l'intento fallito di creare famiglia. A quasi 34 cerco una donna di fatto, non solo che sia nata negli anni '70.


Mica tutti prendono il motorino.

Svii il discorso e lo sai.
La questione non è essere, sentirsi o credersi pronti per crearsi una famiglia (c'è chi se l'è fatta a 20, chi a 50 e chi l'ha distrutta...), la questione è come ti poni tu nel rapporto con le donne e come poni le donne.
Se rifiuti il nostro metodo di analisi (e lo rifiuti se dici "ci rinuncio") lo fai perché ti fa paura.
Lo capisci questo?
Oppure tu per combinazione trovi solo donnucole oppure vuoi credere che tutte sono donnucole ...così non corri il rischio di doverti davvero mettere in gioco in un rapporto intimo* in cui dovresti disvelarti non solo a lei, ma anche a te stesso?




*Ah rapporto intimo non vuol dire "girati di qua, mettiti così, infiliamolo così" eh...


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti prendono il motorino.
> 
> Svii il discorso e lo sai.
> La questione non è essere, sentirsi o credersi pronti per crearsi una famiglia (c'è chi se l'è fatta a 20, chi a 50 e chi l'ha distrutta...), la questione è come ti poni tu nel rapporto con le donne e come poni le donne.
> ...


P/R, non so davvero cosa rispondere. Mel mio personalissimo caso non ho trovato donna pronta ad instaurare un rapporto serio. Mentre nella mia testa frulla l'argomento famiglia, nella loro no. Non voglio disprezzarle, dico solo che nella loro trsta, seppur testa in teoria matura, non esistono le mie idee.
la mia vicina di casa non aveva la Cresima perchè al tempo s'ammalò: io parlavo di cresima, lei di week end in montagna.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, non so davvero cosa rispondere. Mel mio personalissimo caso non ho trovato donna pronta ad instaurare un rapporto serio. Mentre nella mia testa frulla l'argomento famiglia, nella loro no. Non voglio disprezzarle, dico solo che nella loro trsta, seppur testa in teoria matura, non esistono le mie idee.
> la mia vicina di casa non aveva la Cresima perchè al tempo s'ammalò: io parlavo di cresima, lei di week end in montagna.
> Marco












  cresimaaaaaaaaaa??????????????????


Marco tu vuoi una che faccia soffoconi con l'ingoio e che prediliga rapporti anali (entro quante sere?) e che si preoccupi se non ha fatto ancora la cresimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?????????????????????


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Difficile farvi cambiare idea, rinuncio.
> Io ho solo rispettato la cronologia della vita e dato importanza alle cose in base al'età.
> Per me gli standard sono standards, non me li sono creati.
> Ad 1 mese cercavo la tetta di mia madre, a 6 il ciuccio, a 14 anni il motorino ed a 16 la moto, amici in primis. A 18 la macchina, amici in primis. Passati i 20 le fidanzatine. A 26 l'intento fallito di creare famiglia. A quasi 34 cerco una donna di fatto, non solo che sia nata negli anni '70.


Dissento, ognuno di noi si crea i suoi standards, bene o male e' cosi'.
Il tuo non metterti in discussione e non mettere in discussione i tuoi piani ti fotte costantemente. 
Ti faccio un esempio cerchi una donna di fatto, ma tu sei un uomo di fatto? Hai la maturita' per capire quando la donna che hai davanti possa recepire positivamente questo tuo desiderio di famiglia? Di fatto no perche' prendi delle tranvate allucinanti perche'tutto avviluppato da questo tuo desiderio perdi di vista la realta'. 
Faresti volare un aereo senza aver prima fatto tutti i controlli? Non credo perche' non sei scemo... nelle realzioni lo fai costantemente fai volare l'aereo prima dei controlli e ti schianti... magari l'aereo non aveva sufficiente carburante per il volo, o i reattori non andavano o qualunque altra cosa. Niente, il tuo desiderio di volare non ti fa vedere i problemi dell'aereo.
Questo distacco dalla realta' e'una sorta di immaturita' o auto- sabotaggio.

Si capisce?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> cresimaaaaaaaaaa??????????????????
> 
> 
> Marco tu vuoi una che faccia soffoconi con l'ingoio e che prediliga rapporti anali (entro quante sere?) e che si preoccupi se non ha fatto ancora la cresimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?????????????????????


Ha 32 anni: Marco si Marco no, se vuoi sposarti devi pensare alla Cresima...non solo a cosa fare a settembre per le vacanze.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ha 32 anni: Marco si Marco no, se vuoi sposarti devi pensare alla Cresima...non solo a cosa fare a settembre per le vacanze.


Non e'detto ci si debba sposare in chiesa... scusa ma se incontrassi una donna perfetta ma ebrea per esempio che cazzo faresti?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ha 32 anni:* Marco si Marco no, se vuoi sposarti devi pensare alla Cresima*...non solo a cosa fare a settembre per le vacanze.


Questo e' un esempio concreto di quello che ti ho scritto nell'altro post: fai volare un aereo senza motore


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'detto ci si debba sposare in chiesa... scusa ma se incontrassi una donna perfetta ma ebrea per esempio che cazzo faresti?


Lettry, se parlo di Chiesa è perchè mi ha detto d'essere Cristiana Cattolica e che dovrebbe ancora fare la Cresima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ha 32 anni: Marco si Marco no, se vuoi sposarti devi pensare alla Cresima...non solo a cosa fare a settembre per le vacanze.


Ti informo che esiste il matrimonio civile al quale la maggior parte delle coppie arriva a pensare dopo un congruo tempo di frequentazione (qualche anno), molti scelgono la convivenza.
La vacanza è vicina, il matrimonio lontano.
Se una deve pensare all'inizio di una relazione al matrimonio in chiesa forse segue le indicazioni della Chiesa e non è disponibile sessualmente (o almeno non subito) come esigi tu.

Però non rispondi a una dicasi una osservazione fatta sulle TUE contraddizioni.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lettry, se parlo di Chiesa è perchè mi ha detto d'essere Cristiana Cattolica e che dovrebbe ancora fare la Cresima.


Ci si puo'sposare in comune volendo... ma la cresima si puo'fare anche 5 minuti prima del matrimonio... non sono piu' cosi' fiscali neanche da quelle parti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il quadro hai fatto bene a renderlo... mi sapeva di patetico, la dedica poi ... non riesco a capire come alla gente cali in mente di scrivere certe cazzate


Eh sì, penso lo stesso.
Un nano da giardino leopardato sarebbe stato più apprezzabile.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh sì, penso lo stesso.
> Un nano da giardino leopardato sarebbe stato più apprezzabile.


esagerata


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

se mi regalassero un nano da giradino gli sguinzaglierei dietro dei pitbull


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh sì, penso lo stesso.
> Un nano da giardino leopardato sarebbe stato più apprezzabile.

















O una candela alla citronella a forma di nano


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> esagerata


E' la dedica che non mi è piaciuta. Pesante... un po' barocca.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' la dedica che non mi è piaciuta. Pesante... un po' barocca.


ma è nulla in confronto ad un nano da giardino


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Il nano da giardino e'da divorzio


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma è nulla in confronto ad un nano da giardino


Leopardato, oltretutto!


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, per ora, solo perchè sono tutti zitelloni e zitellone quanto lei e con la sua stessa mentalità, ove le cose importanti della vita sono gli amici, la discoteca, il prendere il sole, la pizzata, il week end etc.
> Quando qualcuno di loro si fidanzerà (ed è già successo) e sceglierà di dare priorita al partner, vedremo quanto i suoi amici non l'abbandoneranno.


air mammamia che rancore....per chi poi? una donna praticamente mai conosciuta...se avessi una moglie  dei figli ti vedrei tra quelli in prima notizia al TG. quoto persa:"autocritica mai?"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per me la donna è la cosa più bella che Dio abbia mai creato e va venerata. Ben per questo, metto sul piedistallo anco una semplice amica. A maggior ragione una morosa.
> Una relazione seria la voglio eccome ma a quanto pare scelgo di relazionarmi seriamente con persone che non vogliono la stessa cosa.
> Si, si, vado ancora dallo strizzacervelli.
> Air


Anch'io la pensavo così. Però mi sono accorto che mi innamoravo non della donna com'era in sè e per sè. Ma dell'idea che io mi ero fatto di lei.
Ho imparato che è più bello...metterla...al mio fianco.


----------



## Old lele51 (17 Agosto 2009)

*parole, parole, parole... (Mina)*



Airforever ha detto:


> Come (forse) tutti saprete, la vicenda con la mia vicina di casa è terminata dopo quasi tre mesi. In realtà ha voluto lei interrompere la storia: troppo pignolo, troppo preciso per i suoi gusti. Esigevo troppo e lei, per il modo d'essere non riusciva a dare. Mettiamola così, per semplificare.
> Custodivo sopra il mio armadio (in attesa d'appenderlo) un quadro che lei aveva dipinto in una settimana (lei, onestamente è un artista non solo del 'trucco&parrucco' ma anche nel dipingere-decorare). Un quadro che rispecchiava il mio colore preferito, l'azzurro (spiaggia, mare, cielo) e la mia passione (in cielo aveva posto un aereo ed una mongolfiera). Con la 'spuma' per fare le nuvole tridimensionali si era persino rovinata i capelli, dovendoli tagliare parecchio per rimediare. Dietro al quadro (che sarebbe stato il regalo per i due mesi) c'era una frase del tipo: 'Che il nostro volo non abbia mai fine'...qualcosa di simile.
> Mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli ed ho voluto restituirglielo, comunicandoglielo tramite sms. Lei annuiva ed ho deciso di prenderlo e recapitarglielo personalmente, ma senza scendere ed entrare in casa sua, bensì attendendola una mattina fuori dal negozio. Quella mattina, prendo la scala, prendo il quadro, lo riguardo, riguardo la frase e... i nervi sono saltati, tra una lacrima e l'altra.
> Scendo al -1, ove abbiamo i box, lo appoggio al muro e l'ho spaccato in due con un forte calcione. L'ho rimesso nella tela che lo avvolgeva, in una borsa e glie l'ho consegnato. Lei mi ha detto: 'Potevi tenerlo'. Io, non ho detto una parola.
> ...


Una delle cose che ancora mi manda in bestia è proprio il ricordo delle mille volte che mia moglie diceva di amarmi (io fesso ci credevo), per poi scoprire che lo diceva ad altri... non so, io non sono capace... ma pensandoci bene, la tua vicina forse in quel momento sentiva quello che ha scritto...
Lele


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2009)

*.....*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io la pensavo così. Però mi sono accorto che mi innamoravo non della donna com'era in sè e per sè. Ma dell'idea che io mi ero fatto di lei.Questo é un classico da sempre, ci si innamora del ruolo non del soggetto...
> Ho imparato che è più bello...metterla...al mio fianco.


Vale per chi al fianco ci sa stare...
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Una delle cose che ancora mi manda in bestia è proprio il ricordo delle mille volte che mia moglie diceva di amarmi (io fesso ci credevo), per poi scoprire che lo diceva ad altri... non so, io non sono capace... ma pensandoci bene, *la tua vicina forse in quel momento sentiva quello che ha scritto...*
> Lele


Lele, ciao!!!
Può essere, ma il cambio d'idea in 15 giorni calendariali mi fa dubitare.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

air oggi alle 16 ero a malpensa...c'eri?


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> air oggi alle 16 ero a malpensa...c'eri?


Ma tu, Asdrubalem, non potevi dirlo prima? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ecco chi era quella grande gnoccolona che scorgevo all'orizzonte...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma tu, Asdrubalem, non potevi dirlo prima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma tu avevi detto linate 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho accompagnato mia sorella che partiva per tel aviv 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ho incrociato neanche un pilota


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu avevi detto linate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pota, Linate perchè ci sono diversi milanesi qui nel forum, ma io risiedo a 4 km. circa da Malpensa.
Tel Aviv con El Al?
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pota, Linate perchè ci sono diversi milanesi qui nel forum, ma io risiedo a 4 km. circa da Malpensa.
> Tel Aviv con El Al?
> Air


non ricordo già più la compagnia ma non mi sembra quel nome. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi hanno fatto entrare ad accompagnarla per il check in 

	
	
		
		
	


	








con la mia faccina da madonna non mi hanno fatto entrare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che rabbia che c'eri, cazzarola,.
ti sarei venuta a stringer la manina


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ricordo già più la compagnia ma non mi sembra quel nome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella zona è 'transennata' e dedicata ai voli a rischio, tipo voli per Israele e per l'America.

Ritenta: non ti credo manco se mi paghi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









...eh, su questo ti credo...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quella zona è 'transennata' e dedicata ai voli a rischio, tipo voli per Israele e per l'America.
> 
> Ritenta: non ti credo manco se mi paghi
> 
> ...


però c'era un poliziotto niente male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




da madonna incazzata ma sempre madonna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sulla terza non commento


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *però c'era un poliziotto niente male*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelli dell'antiterrorismo li conosco tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	











  ...sborona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ll silenzio vale più di 1000 parole, in questi casi..


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quelli dell'antiterrorismo li conosco tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però le tue stellette le avrei incontrate volentieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anche se rischiavo un *morì ammazzata*  o *un figlia androcchia* pure io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però le tue stellette le avrei incontrate volentieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *però le tue stellette le avrei incontrate volentieri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 Presumo volessi dire che avresti gradito se t'avessi fatto vedere le stelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... perchè io di stellette non ne ho... ho quattro 'botte' (strisce)

No, con te non farei mai il giustiziere della notte


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Presumo volessi dire che avresti gradito se t'avessi fatto vedere le stelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me ne sono resa conto mentre scrivevo che stavo sparando una cazzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi 4 bottarelle mi sembrava volgave

si si le stelle erano intese in altro senso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





però se vengo a prenderla quando torna ti porto un bel quadro con dedica


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

*Asu*

...non t'ho mai raccontato del: 'Dio ti fulmini!' detto alla sposata e coi figli?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non t'ho mai raccontato del: 'Dio ti fulmini!' detto alla sposata e coi figli?


mi sorprendi.....almeno STRAFULMINI.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me ne sono resa conto mentre scrivevo che stavo sparando una cazzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma dovrei essere io a scriverti una simile cosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Seriamente parlando, se capiti da queste parti avvisami.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sorprendi.....almeno STRAFULMINI.








 ...mi cogli in fallo: non c'avevo pensato.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusa ma dovrei essere io a scriverti una simile cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriamente parlando non venivo da un po' a malpensa e devo dire che l'ho trovato disorganizzatissimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




terminal 1 e 2 senza dire  a che cazzo corrisponde quando sul biglietto non c'è scritto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho fatto un giro della madonna e ho parcheggiato da ritiro della patente.
In soldoni: per fortuna che non ci siamo incontrati 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps se andrò ad accogliere mia sorella ti farò uno squillo veramente


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi cogli in fallo: non c'avevo pensato.


tienila buona per la prossima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque ho una bella sporta di insulti, quando vuoi te ne passo uno come si deve


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> seriamente parlando non venivo da un po' a malpensa e devo dire che l'ho trovato disorganizzatissimo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malpensa è uno scalo disorganizzatissimo, sin dal lontano '98 quando inaugurarono il nuovo terminal, il Terminal 1.
Al t2 (terminal vecchio) ora ci sono solo le compagnie low cost, ovvero easyjet (fino a un po' di tempo fa anche volareweb): per il resto è tutto al t1. Indipendentemente da ciò, i voli di linea (dal '98 in poi) son sempre stati al t1 (fino a poco tempo fa, al t2 c'erano solo i charter oltre che le low cost).
Ocio che fanno in fretta a multare e a 'carroatrezzarti' l'auto (per tua info, dovesse servirti in un prox futuro, il t2 viene controllato dalla Polizia Municipale di Somma Lombardo mentre il t1 da quella di Lonate Pozzolo-Ferno.
Ci conto d'essere avvisato in caso capiterai qui.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tienila buona per la prossima
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Azz... vuoi dire che m'andra  a put..ne anche la prossima storia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ho capito, domani farò richiesta per il porto d'armi.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Malpensa è uno scalo disorganizzatissimo, sin dal lontano '98 quando inaugurarono il nuovo termina, il Terminal 1.
> Al t2 (terminal vecchio) ora ci sono solo le compagnie low cost, ovvero easyjet (fino a un po' di tempo fa anche volareweb): per il resto è tutto al t1. Indipendentemente da ciò, i voli di linea (dal '98 in poi) son sempre stati al t1 (fino a poco tempo fa, al t2 c'erano solo i charter oltre che le low cost).
> Ocio che fanno in fretta a multare e a 'carroatrezzarti' l'auto (per tua info, dovesse servirti in un prox futuro, il t2 viene controllato dalla Polizia Municipale di Somma Lombardo mentre il t1 da quella di Lonate Pozzolo-Ferno.*
> Ci conto d'essere avvisato in caso capiterai qui*.


puoi scommeterci le mutandine!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Azz... vuoi dire che m'andra  a put..ne anche la prossima storia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esagerato


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> puoi scommeterci le mutandine!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Malpensa è uno scalo disorganizzatissimo, sin dal lontano '98 quando inaugurarono il nuovo terminal, il Terminal 1.
> Al t2 (terminal vecchio) ora ci sono solo le compagnie low cost, ovvero easyjet (fino a un po' di tempo fa anche volareweb): per il resto è tutto al t1. Indipendentemente da ciò, i voli di linea (dal '98 in poi) son sempre stati al t1 (fino a poco tempo fa, al t2 c'erano solo i charter oltre che le low cost).
> Ocio che fanno in fretta a multare e a 'carroatrezzarti' l'auto (per tua info, dovesse servirti in un prox futuro, il t2 viene controllato dalla Polizia Municipale di Somma Lombardo mentre il t1 da quella di Lonate Pozzolo-Ferno.
> Ci conto d'essere avvisato in caso capiterai qui.


 Appunto ...un povero cristo come fa a sapere dove andare?
A chi deve chiedere?


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...un povero cristo come fa a sapere dove andare?
> A chi deve chiedere?


T2 per le compagnie aeree low cost (attualmente solo easyjet); T1 per i linea ed i charter (quest'ultimi possono avere ben tre punti convocazione pax):
- Area Gruppi piano +2 (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
- Area Gruppi Piano 0 (piano arrivi)
- direttamente ai banchi di registrazione (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
L'agenzia viaggi (o chi emette la biglietteria) dovrebbe accennare la cosa (sul foglio di presentazione dei charter, per esempio, viene riportato il Terminal).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> T2 per le compagnie aeree low cost (attualmente solo easyjet); T1 per i linea ed i charter (quest'ultimi possono avere ben tre punti convocazione pax):
> - Area Gruppi piano +2 (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
> - Area Gruppi Piano 0 (piano arrivi)
> - direttamente ai banchi di registrazione (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
> L'agenzia viaggi (o chi emette la biglietteria) dovrebbe accennare la cosa (sul foglio di presentazione dei charter, per esempio, viene riportato il Terminal).


 Mi salvo questo post  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie!


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Come (forse) tutti saprete, la vicenda con la mia vicina di casa è terminata dopo quasi tre mesi. In realtà ha voluto lei interrompere la storia: troppo pignolo, troppo preciso per i suoi gusti. Esigevo troppo e lei, per il modo d'essere non riusciva a dare. Mettiamola così, per semplificare.
> Custodivo sopra il mio armadio (in attesa d'appenderlo) un quadro che lei aveva dipinto in una settimana (lei, onestamente è un artista non solo del 'trucco&parrucco' ma anche nel dipingere-decorare). Un quadro che rispecchiava il mio colore preferito, l'azzurro (spiaggia, mare, cielo) e la mia passione (in cielo aveva posto un aereo ed una mongolfiera). Con la 'spuma' per fare le nuvole tridimensionali si era persino rovinata i capelli, dovendoli tagliare parecchio per rimediare. Dietro al quadro (che sarebbe stato il regalo per i due mesi) c'era una frase del tipo: 'Che il nostro volo non abbia mai fine'...qualcosa di simile.
> Mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli ed ho voluto restituirglielo, comunicandoglielo tramite sms. Lei annuiva ed ho deciso di prenderlo e recapitarglielo personalmente, ma senza scendere ed entrare in casa sua, bensì attendendola una mattina fuori dal negozio. Quella mattina, prendo la scala, prendo il quadro, lo riguardo, riguardo la frase e... i nervi sono saltati, tra una lacrima e l'altra.
> Scendo al -1, ove abbiamo i box, lo appoggio al muro e l'ho spaccato in due con un forte calcione. L'ho rimesso nella tela che lo avvolgeva, in una borsa e glie l'ho consegnato. Lei mi ha detto: 'Potevi tenerlo'. Io, non ho detto una parola.
> ...


ehmmm io ho dei grossi problemi ma..... neppure tu scherzi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Airforever
;648460 ha detto:
			
		

> T2 per le compagnie aeree low cost (attualmente solo easyjet); T1 per i linea ed i charter (quest'ultimi possono avere ben tre punti convocazione pax):
> - Area Gruppi piano +2 (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
> - Area Gruppi Piano 0 (piano arrivi)
> - direttamente ai banchi di registrazione (piano partenze, ovvero piano banchi di registrazione)
> L'agenzia viaggi (o chi emette la biglietteria) dovrebbe accennare la cosa (sul foglio di presentazione dei charter, per esempio, viene riportato il Terminal).


ma io non lo sapevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e nn è neanche bello come aereoporto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








più elegante linate


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> ehmmm io ho dei grossi problemi ma..... neppure tu scherzi


Ciao S.I.,
non si tratta di problemi ma di reazione. Possiamo poi parlare di giusta o d'esagerata reazione, questo si.
Ma ricordati, ricordiamoci che reazione significa qualcosa di 'post', ovvero quel meccanismo che scatta DOPO una determinata cosa.
Grossi problemi li avrei se una mattina mi fossi svegliato, avrei preso il quadro e, PER UN NULLA l'avrei rotto.
M.


----------

